# Lost 'It'



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Idk if this is much of an achievement, but I thought I'd make note of it, as it seems like A triumph to me. I'm a new member here so idk what exactly is deemed appropriate, but anyway, 3 days ago I was out in town, and I was leaving a club with a friend, and this girl was trying to get in, So we approached her and just started talking to her, and as I did this, I was already pretty smashed, and had an awesome night, got lap dances etc. So anyway, we did a pub crawl, and walked past 10 different bars, and got rejected from every single one of them, until we finally went into this bar and got a few beers. After a while, we left, and this girl said, "Hey, do you just want to come back to mine and stay the night?" So I said ok, and payed for the taxi back to her house. We jumped on the bed (clothed), and before you know it, we were butt naked in bed, and things went down from there. Many things happened which I will not get into detail about, but It was absolutely amazing, and a night to always remember. Idk if I'll see this girl again, but the funny thing is I know where she lives, as it's close by to where I live, but maybe it's best just forgotten about and not worth pursuing, as it was nothing more than just a one night stand as far as I can see it.
It's not as life-changing as you may think, but it's something I thought was never possible.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

So this random girl decides to just follow you guys around? But congrats on facing your fears. Do you go out a lot? Like at bars/clubs?


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> So this random girl decides to just follow you guys around? But congrats on facing your fears. Do you go out a lot? Like at bars/clubs?


Yeah, we were all at loose ends, since It was towards the end of the night, and we were all pretty smashed, so I guess it was just whatever, and she seemed approachable and probably wanted to go somewhere else anyway, as we did too. 
I do happen to go out quite a lot though, but mainly to clubs with friends, but not as much as I used to.


----------



## Typhoid Mary (Apr 28, 2017)

BlackHorse said:


> Idk if I'll see this girl again, but the funny thing is I know where she lives, as it's close by to where I live, but maybe it's best just forgotten about and not worth pursuing, as it was nothing more than just a one night stand as far as I can see it.


If you didn't exchange numbers, then let it go. Showing up at her house will be weird and most likely unwelcome. But if you happen to see her in the neighbourhood, no reason not to go up and say hello...or even just wave from a distance. if she's not interested in anything beyond the one night stand, she'll let you know.

Grats BTW.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Typhoid Mary said:


> If you didn't exchange numbers, then let it go. Showing up at her house will be weird and most likely unwelcome. But if you happen to see her in the neighbourhood, no reason not to go up and say hello...or even just wave from a distance. if she's not interested in anything beyond the one night stand, she'll let you know.
> 
> Grats BTW.


Well we didn't exchange numbers, but I did say that I'd add her on FB and I asked her second name, and I sent her a F/R, but not until a day after it happened.. and she still hasn't accepted it, which makes me think it ended at that. But yeah, I'd never just show up to her house unexpected.. when I came back to hers, her housemates were in the living room and seemed pretty pissed, and just left the room without saying anything, but in the morning they seemed okay. lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

How drunk was the girl? If she was really drunk she may be having regret.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

scarpia said:


> How drunk was the girl? If she was really drunk she may be having regret.


I'd say an 8/10. Fair enough though haha.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackHorse said:


> I'd say an 8/10. Fair enough though haha.


Then you could be looking at a rape charge. Check local laws. For example Beloit College "requires a non-intoxicated, verbal, mutually understood 'Yes' for sexual contact or intercourse to be considered consensual."


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

BlackHorse said:


> Yeah, we were all at loose ends, since It was towards the end of the night, and we were all pretty smashed, so I guess it was just whatever, and she seemed approachable and probably wanted to go somewhere else anyway, as we did too.
> I do happen to go out quite a lot though, but mainly to clubs with friends, but not as much as I used to.


Going about looking for lap dance, getting drunk, having sex with drunk random girl? Sounds exciting. So did you use a condom? What would really be more exciting is if the girl gets pregnant and you get AIDS! That would be superb. You two seem perfect for each other. Good luck with the FaceBook thing


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

scarpia said:


> Then you could be looking at a rape charge. Check local laws. For example Beloit College "requires a non-intoxicated, verbal, mutually understood 'Yes' for sexual contact or intercourse to be considered consensual."


Are you kidding me? I got her full consent, and offered to take me back to her place, and she is 23, so I'm pretty sure it was not considered rape.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

Ms kim said:


> Going about looking for lap dance, getting drunk, having sex with drunk random girl? Sounds exciting. So did you use a condom? What would really be more exciting is if the girl gets pregnant and you get AIDS! That would be superb. You two seem perfect for each other. Good luck with the FaceBook thing


Well, thanks for the support, you're lovely.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackHorse said:


> Are you kidding me? I got her full consent, and offered to take me back to her place, and she is 23, so I'm pretty sure it was not considered rape.


Pretty sure? That's the problem. Society seems to be moving towards a zero tolerance for doing drunk chicks. Many women do try to press rape charges after drunk sex. Interesting article here:
https://news.vice.com/story/when-is-someone-legally-too-drunk-to-consent


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

scarpia said:


> Pretty sure? That's the problem. Society seems to be moving towards a zero tolerance for doing drunk chicks. Many women do try to press rape charges after drunk sex. Interesting article here:
> https://news.vice.com/story/when-is-someone-legally-too-drunk-to-consent


I had coffee with her in the living room in the morning, and we talked, and she drove me home, and then we hugged before we said bye. lol But i see your point.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackHorse said:


> I had coffee with her in the living room in the morning, and we talked, and she drove me home, and then we hugged before we said bye. lol But i see your point.


Lots of guys make sure to text with the girl afterwards and get her to say she had a good time. That way you are covered. If you are going to keep banging drunk chicks it's a good strategy.


----------



## BlackHorse (Jun 4, 2017)

scarpia said:


> Lots of guys make sure to text with the girl afterwards and get her to say she had a good time. That way you are covered. If you are going to keep banging drunk chicks it's a good strategy.


So, lots of guys including yourself right? I mean I don't know exactly if this is a formal thing to do, but the whole thing was pretty informal, and by the way she acted, the feeling was pretty mutual between the both of us. I see where this is going though. Lol


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

BlackHorse said:


> So, lots of guys including yourself right? I mean I don't know exactly if this is a formal thing to do, but the whole thing was pretty informal, and by the way she acted, the feeling was pretty mutual between the both of us. I see where this is going though. Lol


Me? no - drunk chicks disgust me. Remind me of mom. I only do hookers. Maybe it's rape if I don't pay up? I think that goes as theft of services. But with the expanding definition of rape you never know...


----------



## firewatch93 (May 7, 2017)

Just be careful in the future dude. I would never be able to have sex with a drunk girl. I would feel bad the next morning when shes sees me and regrets it.


----------



## Bogus (Jun 28, 2010)

why are people being so negative here? like, actively trying to find something thats really terrible about this? you should be happy and / or inspired instead.

good job man 



> Just be careful in the future dude. I would never be able to have sex with a drunk girl. I would feel bad the next morning when shes sees me and regrets it.


maybe, just possibly she wouldnt regret it?


----------

